# Nissan Matic S ATF



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey Guy's,

It's about time for me to Drain and Fill the AT on my '13 Frontier. I've decided to try and stay with Nissan Matic S, since there will be quiet a bit of the OE ATF still in the system.

Any way, I spent quiet a bit of time trying to find the lowest price for the Nissan "S" ATF.

I finally found this place, Nissanpartsdeal.com, selling the "S" for 8.42 + s/h. I allready had some, and ordered 6 qts. S/H to my place was less than 13 $'s. It was a little bit less than 61 $'s total for my order.

All toll,, this was cheaper than Amazon or Ebay, which is where I got mine last time.

I like to share who has the best price on stuff, when I find it.

If you go online to order, you'll have to put in the part #, because it's not listed. The part # for the Nissanmatic S is 999MP-MTS00P.

HTH You,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, Castrol makes the transmission fluid for Nissan's five and seven speed auto trannies. Castrol Transmax Import Multi-vehicle is exactly the same thing and available at Walmart for around $6/quart with tax. Personally, I've used Valvoline Maxlife ATF in my 2006 and 2008 Pathfinder which spec the same ATF (same trans model as your 2013 Frontier). I've been using it for five years and have a combined 185,000 miles on it between the two. It's available at Walmart for $17.50 in one-gallon jugs and is recommended for Nissan "J" and "S" applications per Valvoline. Both of my transmissions shift like the day I got them. One thing I noticed about the genuine Nissan fluid is that it's an almost dark brown color when you service it, whereas the Valvoline drains a nice, red color after a couple of services and most of the Nissan-Matic ATF has been changed out. Nissan "S" superceded Type "J." Type "S" is Type "J" with added friction modifiers that were needed for the Infiniti 7-speed auto transmission. The Valvoline Maxlife ATF also works great in the earlier Nissan trannys that specifed Type "D" or Dexron II ATF.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> FYI, Castrol makes the transmission fluid for Nissan's five and seven speed auto trannies. Castrol Transmax Import Multi-vehicle is exactly the same thing and available at Walmart for around $6/quart with tax. Personally, I've used Valvoline Maxlife ATF in my 2006 and 2008 Pathfinder which spec the same ATF (same trans model as your 2013 Frontier). I've been using it for five years and have a combined 185,000 miles on it between the two. It's available at Walmart for $17.50 in one-gallon jugs and is recommended for Nissan "J" and "S" applications per Valvoline. Both of my transmissions shift like the day I got them. One thing I noticed about the genuine Nissan fluid is that it's an almost dark brown color when you service it, whereas the Valvoline drains a nice, red color after a couple of services and most of the Nissan-Matic ATF has been changed out. Nissan "S" superceded Type "J." Type "S" is Type "J" with added friction modifiers that were needed for the Infiniti 7-speed auto transmission. The Valvoline Maxlife ATF also works great in the earlier Nissan trannys that specifed Type "D" or Dexron II ATF.


Thanks SMJ,

I only drive about 2500 mile's a year now, so I don't have to drain and fill the ATF about every 2 to 3 year's. Nissan changed the interval to 3 year's beginning with the 2014's. 

Between now and the next 3 year's, I'm going to try and see if Nissan will allow me to mix the Valvoline Full Synthetic Max Life Multi Vehicle ATF with the Nissan Matic S. Especially since the Drive Train,, still has 2 more year's of warranty.

After the Warranty I may start useing the Valvoline Max Life Full Synthetic. It does say for Nissan Matic S. 

With the Transmission's being so expensive now,, we have to be extra cautious so that we don't do anything to jeopardize the warranty.

Believe me,, I sure would like to save the extra cost,, but for me only every 3 year's, and with only what drain's out, the cost does hurt, but not enough to kill me,, or at least I hope not.

I appreciate your advice; I've read most of your post's and I'm confident that you know what you are talking about, but if there is a problem, Nissan is going to check my service record's and may want receipt's of the lubricant's that I've used.

****
Update: Oh and before I forget, the Vendor notified me by email,, that they couldn't ship the Nissan Matic S,, because they haven't been approved for Hazardous Chemical's, by their Carrier. It's getting harder everyday for us to save money.

However I talked with Dublin Nissan in California,, and they reduced the price of their Nissan Matic S on Amazon to $10.99 and Free Shipping. So I placed my order with them. They notified me that it was shipped, so I'm pretty confident that I'll be getting the Nissan Matic S, in a few day's.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Barney, next you will be needing Nissan packaged air and oil filters, not to mention Motor oil with a Nissan logo. For the price you could do double or tripple drain and fills with the Castrol which meets all necessary criteria for your transmission. But why even bother if you will only have 7500 miles on it in 3 years?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Barney, next you will be needing Nissan packaged air and oil filters, not to mention Motor oil with a Nissan logo. For the price you could do double or tripple drain and fills with the Castrol which meets all necessary criteria for your transmission. But why even bother if you will only have 7500 miles on it in 3 years?


Quad,

Feeling the need to Flame, Insult, and Be a Troll? Your Ignorance is showing.

Nissan's Maintenance Schedule recommend's changeing the ATF @ 30K mile's. or 2 Years on a '13. And starting with the '14's they extended that to 3 year's or 30K miles.

I take Preventative Maintenance Serious, and made the Thread to help other's save money that want to use Geniune Nissan Matic S ATF.

You have no idea what product I use for Air Filter's,, but You are Right about the Geniune Nissan Oil Filter. I don't take unnecessary risk's with Engine Lubrication, and I also get my Nissan Oil Filter's online as well to save money.

SMJ know's what he is talking about, however with over 1K post's it's apparent to me that your Knowledge & Advice is very questionable.

Use what you want for Your Maintenance but Don't Judge me bad for wanting to use Geniune Nissan preventative Maintenance Product's, Especially Since My Truck is MADE BY NISSAN.

FYI I've owned a Nissan Truck since 1993 and alway's used a Nissan Oil Filter.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry Barney,
Please forgive the misplaced sarcasm. The important thing is you maintain your truck as you see fit. I use the Castrol in my almost 10 year old Xtrail and the transmission loves it. Vehicle operates like new. As Smj pointed out they supply Nissan. 
We were both only trying to reassure you that it would be like using what is bottled for Nissan. There is no way Nissan could dismiss a transmission warranty claim on the basis of using an appropriately graded fluid. As for the time frame I thought kms not miles so thought the mileage interval was super low. A drain and fill every two or three years is a good move. And sorry again, I really didn't mean to be insulting.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Sorry Barney,
> Please forgive the misplaced sarcasm. The important thing is you maintain your truck as you see fit. I use the Castrol in my almost 10 year old Xtrail and the transmission loves it. Vehicle operates like new. As Smj pointed out they supply Nissan.
> We were both only trying to reassure you that it would be like using what is bottled for Nissan. There is no way Nissan could dismiss a transmission warranty claim on the basis of using an appropriately graded fluid. As for the time frame I thought kms not miles so thought the mileage interval was super low. A drain and fill every two or three years is a good move. And sorry again, I really didn't mean to be insulting.


Thanks Quadraria,

My Appologie's as well.

The only thing is that Nissan has sticker's under the hood and in the Fluid's Spec's, as well as the Maintenance Schedule that say's, "Only Use Geniune Nissan Matic S AFT". 

I've also went to the Valvoline and Castrol Site, and in their Spec's, it say's not approved for Specific OEM Replacement, or something to that affect. It seem's that Neither Valvoline or Castrol want's to step up and say that it is equal to or better than Nissan Matic S ATF.

While under Warranty, if a problem occur's with the AT, I want to make sure that I'm following Nissan's Guideline's. If it went to a Legal Matter, I want to make sure I'm in the Right, because when it come's to Legal Counsel,, the cost is prohibitive. Some Attorney's want 1K $'s right off the bat for a retainer fee. So for me, spending a little bit more, especially in the warranty period help's me to sleep better. One less than to be concerned about my own DIY preventative maintenance.

I will be checking with Nissan on this as well as Valvoline Max Life and Castrol ATF Folk's.

Since I'm only doing a Drain and Fill, The cost really isn't that much for me,, especially if I only have to do the Drain and Fill every 3 year's. Somebody told me that it will be less than 6 qts. But I'll have plenty, and after this first drain and fill, I'll know how much to have on hand.

Thanks again,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah the joys of legalities and the fine points of contract law and licencing agreements. The goal is to limit liability, not to take on more. With regard to the rape of legal fees, they have undermined access to justice, and oftentimes the very possibility of it. Warranty claims can be a real maze, and you have to hope the dealer is willing to push for you. I must admit I prefer being past warranty, and not feeling tied and anxious about meeting warranty requirements. Something I suffered more from when I was younger, and service advisors could take advantage of.
Out of curiosity I checked the castrol synthetic multi atf spec sheet and it specifies recommended for all Nissan and Infiniti transmissions and that it meets or exceeds the jaso1 specifications. Mind you they don't specify maticS specifically by name. You can always check out reviews and consider it once past warranty.
Curious why that first place would not ship, based on Castrols safety sheet atf is a non hazardous material for transport in the US. Can't see why they wouldn't ship the Nissan stuff.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

> Curious why that first place would not ship, based on Castrols safety sheet atf is a non hazardous material for transport in the US. Can't see why they wouldn't ship the Nissan stuff.


I didn't much believe the First Representative, so I asked to speak to the Supervisor,, and He said the same thing, ie Hazardous.

I also remember reading that it wasn't hazardous, but I didn't argue with them.

Most likely the price had gone up or something,, and they couldn't make enough of a profit.

I've ordered from Dublin before, so I just went to them.

The Internet make's it a lot easier for us to save money.

So far my '13 is very smooth and I don't expect to need the Warranty, but we never know what the Future holds.

The Truck Market is Red Hot now, with more Truck's being sold than Car's. The Competition is Fierce, but Nissan is in the game fighting to get their share.

It'll be interesting what Nissan does with the Next Gen Frontier or Midsize Truck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Magnuson-Moss Act of 1975 prohibits manufacturers from specifying their own specific brand of fluids, filters, etc. to maintain a vehicle's warranty eligibility unless that manufacturer agrees to provide said items free of charge to the vehicle owner. In other words, Nissan can't deny a warranty claim on, let's say, a transmission failure, due to someone not using genuine Nissan ATF as long as the aftermarket ATF meets the manufacturer's specifications. They, meaning Nissan, would have to prove beyond any doubt that a failure is caused by using the aftermarket part or fluid in order to deny a claim, which usually means expensive legal costs more than it would be to just repair the item. Most reputable aftermarket parts companies will supply legal representation in such a case to the consumer because it's their product and reputation at stake. Now that said, I can understand why someone would want to stick with the manufacturer's branded parts because they don't want to chance going through all of that potential hassle!

I'm a former Nissan Master Technician and worked as a Nissan tech for a total of 16 years between 1986 and 2003. I've seen what poor quality parts can do, everything from misfiring non-NGK spark plugs to poor fitting air filters that allowed dirt to get around their poor fitting gasket. I currently have a 2006 Pathfinder, 2003 Frontier and a 1986 Sentra. I've had another B11 Sentra, a 240Z and a 260Z and a 97 Hardbody. I'm as particular with my parts as anybody! If it's not genuine Nissan, in most cases, it has to be an OE supplier to Nissan, i.e. Hitachi, NGK, Akebono, Bando, etc. Automatic transmission fluid standards in the US were pretty sub-par for a lot of years; I'm pretty sure there was no API standard for them for most of those years and I'm still not sure there is. Some years ago, the Japanese set standards on the automatic transmissions fluids for their vehicles (ILSAC has been stepping it up, as late, as well). Japanese vehicles have to meet the JAS0 A1 standard for transmission fluid, which is also the standard that applies to the Nissan 5-spd. and Infiniti 7-spd. automatic rear and four-wheel drive, automatic transmissions. Most of your synthetics will meet or exceed that specification. Castrol makes no less than eight types of automatic transmission fluids for various applications (plus one for CVT's). Reputable companies like Castrol, Valvoline, AMSOIL and Royal Purple stake their business on their reputation and if they state one of their products is recommended for an application (such as for Nissan-Matic Type "S" ATF), you can be usually be assured that it is. 

I'm not going to put anybody down for using Nissan-Matic ATF. It's what came in the vehicle and you know that it'll work without any headaches. I have to admit it took a lot of research, convincing and faith before I started using Valvoline Maxlife ATF in my R51 Pathfinders, but I'm happy I did. I still remember the sight of a less-than-a-year old 350Z coming into the Nissan dealer where I worked on a flatbed with a bad torque converter because a quickie-lube place service the automatic transmission with Dexron III ATF. The quickie-lube company paid for the replacement of the transmission, but nobody wants to go through all of that!

I'm also a moderator at TheNissanPath.com, which sees a lot of posts from R51 owners. There are a lot of R51 Pathfinder owners that have switched to Valvoline Maxlife ATF; a few more have switched to Castrol Transmax Import Multi-vehicle, Royal Purple and AMSOIL synthetic ATF. I have yet to see anyone post that they've had issues with any of those aftermarket alternatives, which is a good thing. I wouldn't just dump any ATF that state's it's okay for Nissan "J" or "S" applications, but have no problem using one from a reputable and established brand, such as those mentioned. I've also found that Maxlife ATF works great in Type "D" and other, Dexron/Dexron II applications that are commonly used in older Asian vehicles, as well as the Mazda 5-spd. AT that specifies Mazda V ATF, used in the Mazda6 and Ford Fusions. 

Now, on my 2006 and 2008 Pathfinder's maintenance schedule, there is no mention of ATF servicing under the "normal" schedule, only ATF "inspections." Basically, that means make sure it's full and service if the fluid is dirty. Synthetic ATF can last well over 100,000 miles under normal driving conditions and most people don't operate their vehicles under what Nissan refers to as "severe duty," which would mean a vehicle that is driven often while towing a heavy load or in extreme conditions where there is a lot of dirt, water, etc. Looking at the 2013 maintenance schedule:

http://www.nissanusa.com/content/da...013/2013-nissan-service-maintenance-guide.pdf

...Nissan only mentions replacing the ATF at 30,000 miles as part of their "Optional Premium Upgrade" to their service schedules 1 & 2, or, if what is typically described as "severe duty," heavy towing, pulling a camper, car top carrier and/or rough/muddy roads. 

If you continue through the guide, you'll see it only mentions "inspect" ATF all the way until the end at 120,000 miles, except for those conditions mentioned earlier, severe duty or as a "premium upgrade." I have no issue with someone who wants to do a drain and fill every 30,000 miles. I've done it myself, but it was easy when I had a full shop with a lift at my disposal. I've lost access to the shop, so I might extend it to 50,000-60,000 miles, now. I do like the fact that the ATF drains "red" now, instead of dark brown, after a few services with the Valvoline Maxlife. The "brown" color doesn't seem to be so much of a problem as more of a characteristic of the Nissan-matic "J" ATF. It's a very dark red color when new, so maybe that's why it looks sorta brown when it's drained? 

As far as the next generation of the Frontier, it has already been released in other countries, like Mexico, as the Navara NP300:

Car and Driver


----------



## Cam Porter (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you for that thorough comment. I understand that AISIN is a producer of many Asian OE parts, fluids, etc. They are a Fortune 500 firm with ~30% ownership by Toyota. It pops up in most places as "meets or exceeds OEM" quality and performance. I noticed that you hadn't mentioned it in your thread. Do you have any experience or advice regarding AISIN? I have an '11 G37 7AT. 

Thanks!


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> FYI, Castrol makes the transmission fluid for Nissan's five and seven speed auto trannies. Castrol Transmax Import Multi-vehicle is exactly the same thing and available at Walmart for around $6/quart with tax. Personally, I've used Valvoline Maxlife ATF in my 2006 and 2008 Pathfinder which spec the same ATF (same trans model as your 2013 Frontier). I've been using it for five years and have a combined 185,000 miles on it between the two. It's available at Walmart for $17.50 in one-gallon jugs and is recommended for Nissan "J" and "S" applications per Valvoline. Both of my transmissions shift like the day I got them. One thing I noticed about the genuine Nissan fluid is that it's an almost dark brown color when you service it, whereas the Valvoline drains a nice, red color after a couple of services and most of the Nissan-Matic ATF has been changed out. Nissan "S" superceded Type "J." Type "S" is Type "J" with added friction modifiers that were needed for the Infiniti 7-speed auto transmission. The Valvoline Maxlife ATF also works great in the earlier Nissan trannys that specifed Type "D" or Dexron II ATF.


SMJ,

I just did a Drain and Fill on the ATF this past week, so it was time for me to get another 5 quarts.

Well You convinced me to check out the Valvoline MaxLife Multivehicle Synthetic ATF that they have in Walmart. 2 Gallon's @ Walmart for about 40 $'s versus 6 quart's of NissanMatic S for 60 $'s from Beelineparts.com.

I talked with the Fellow at Valvoline,, and he said that the Maxlife MultiVehicle Full synthetic was actually better than the Nissan Matic S and was also compatible with the rest of the Nissan Matic S that doesn't drain out.

So I'll be stocking up on the Maxlife next trip to WalMart.

Also I just changed over to Full Synthetic Magnatec 5w30. My Engine has alway's been quiet @ Idle and I don't know if I notice any difference after the change. Mine is about a quiet as a Sewing Machine. It's Smooth and Very Quiet. I just don't know what's going on with other Frontier V6 Motor's Owner's posting that they were noisy. So far mine mine is not noisy at all.

I've also read many post's where the owner's are posting that they are getting 3.5 quart's of ATF out on the Drain and Fill. Mine take's 4 quarts and 11 oz to get to 3/4 full level. I'm convinced that the Factory has sent some V6's with AT out about a quart low on ATF. By my calculation's it should take about 4.5 quart's to get to the Full mark, but I intentionally stay lower than the Full Mark as a precaution.

When I 1st got my Truck,, it had a Pause and Jerk when takeing off from a Red Light, etc, but after I got the Level right,, the Jerk is gone. I don't know if Nissan has corrected the ATF Low Fill or not, but I'm glad that I got it figured out on my own. I had asked at least 2 Service Manager's about the jerking,, and they told me that it was normal,, and that the ATF Level was good. I'm guessing that it is just too time consumeing to drive the truck to get the ATF above 149 F and then check it when the Temperature fall's to 149 F. I don't know, but I'm glad that I got that Take Off pause and jerk figured out.

Hope this help's other's,
Regards,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Way to go. That was interesting about the tran fluid level causing jerking. Anyway I am glad you got the change done, and saved some money as well. 
I will be doing a drain and fill on my X trail soon. This time I will be using Castrol Transmax full synthetic. Local wal-mart was clearing out their last 6 bottles for 1.99 each, so I nabbed them when I saw them in March.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Way to go. That was interesting about the tran fluid level causing jerking. Anyway I am glad you got the change done, and saved some money as well.
> I will be doing a drain and fill on my X trail soon. This time I will be using Castrol Transmax full synthetic. Local wal-mart was clearing out their last 6 bottles for 1.99 each, so I nabbed them when I saw them in March.


Hello Quadraria,

It took me a while to figure out what was going on.

I read many posts on this with responses saying Axle Wrap, to Hold Start Option that some Frontier's have, to slack in the Drive Shaft Bearing Joint, Slack in Universal Joint, to Slack in the rear axle gearing.

The Service Manual say's to Drain the ATF, Measure and put the same amount back in. That will work,, if the Correct amount of ATF is in the Sump to begin with. But here's the Caveat, I lost 4 oz when draining out that didn't get measured. Some lost when I took the drain plug out, some went down the Chassis Cross Brace. I figured for about 1.5 oz loss, but when I rechecked the ATF Level,, the 4 oz. loss showed up, and that's amazing to me.

I don't know if the Factory intentionally sends some out with a quart low or if it was a mistake, or if it was a machine not set right or malfunction. All I knew was that no AT that I had driven in the past that also included the '93 hardbody that I drove for 20 year's exhibited a Pause and Jerk on takeoff, like say at a Traffic Light.

For those of us that do the preventative maintenance in an effort to enable our Truck's to last as long a possible,, it's amazing to me what we have to figure out along the way.

Regards,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just realized today that I have been running my transmission with low fluid. I have been mistakenly measuring it on the cold side of the dipstick first thing in the morning as I do for oil. I did not realize that when checking it with the motor running, and the trans in park as you are supposed to do, the level actually goes down. In my case I was at the bottom of the cold temp maker. Added half a quart and it appears I am still only a bit over halfway on the cold indicator. Find the dipstick a bit tricky to get a clear read on. Based upon my experience I can see how lots of people who do a drain and fill themselves might underfill it as I did.

I guess I should take out the obd reader when I do my drain and fill, so that I can read the fluid temp and fill to the appropriate level. Probably good practice in case my future includes a cvt transmission. I suspect my 4AT is a bit more tolerant when it comes to fill level. Was not experiencing any issues I was aware of.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Just realized today that I have been running my transmission with low fluid. I have been mistakenly measuring it on the cold side of the dipstick first thing in the morning as I do for oil. I did not realize that when checking it with the motor running, and the trans in park as you are supposed to do, the level actually goes down. In my case I was at the bottom of the cold temp maker. Added half a quart and it appears I am still only a bit over halfway on the cold indicator. Find the dipstick a bit tricky to get a clear read on. Based upon my experience I can see how lots of people who do a drain and fill themselves might underfill it as I did.
> 
> I guess I should take out the obd reader when I do my drain and fill, so that I can read the fluid temp and fill to the appropriate level. Probably good practice in case my future includes a cvt transmission. I suspect my 4AT is a bit more tolerant when it comes to fill level. Was not experiencing any issues I was aware of.


Quadraria,

Good job Quadraria.

Don't forget to go thru all the gear's prior to putting it in Park. Also when I check mine in the Cold Range, I'm usually doing an oil change as well, so I crank up the engine let the idle speed go down to Normal Operateing idle speed, and pull out of the Garage, kill the engine and sweep out the garage floor so that I won't be slideing around in bug's and dirt. Doing it this way allow's the engine, coolant/ATF to get warmed up more which equal's expansion. I recrank the engine and back into the Garage, Remove the ATF holding Bolt, and watch the Coolant Gauge to let it get to operateing temperature which also is warming up the ATF by the Coolant. Then with the engine still running I move the gear shifter through all the gear's and leave it in the Park position. With the engine still running I pull the ATF dipstick out and wipe it off and reinsert it to get an accurate Cold Range Reading. I try to get an ATF Level at 3/4 Full as a Safety to Not Overfill.

Another thing to remember on Mine (With V6) is that there is only about 8 oz between the Low and Full Mark's in the Cold Range.

One day I hope to get a Scangauge II so that I can check the ATF at 149F useing the Hot Range, but doing it the way that I've been doing it for the Cold Range, I feel ok, as I'm letting the ATF warm up good (Again For Fluid Expansion), and Keeping the Level a 3/4 Full so that I don't OverFill.

Personally I think that the Service Department's should make a better effort to ensure that the ATF is at the Proper Level. They are most likely constrained by the amount of time that it take's to check the level at the Hot Range. Also IMO, the Service Manual should Specify in Bold Letter's that the Level has to be rechecked after a Drain and Fill to account for the amount of ATF that is lost in Spillage during Draining. I was amazed at how much I lost during the Drainage Process.

Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't need a code reader to check the level of any non-CVT Nissan auto transmission. The Frontier 4AT's take about 4.5 quarts of ATF during a drain and fill; I'll usually start with 4 quarts, take it for a ride around the block to get the temperature warmed up, park on a level surface and re-check the dipstick/ass as needed. With the 5AT, I find they typically take 4 quarts during a drain and fill. I'll start with 3.5 quarts, get the vehicle warmed up and re-check the level/add as needed.


----------

